# Crappie Update 5/10....



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Fished Fri. and Sat. and had some better action for crappies. The water temp was showing in the mid 50's on Sat. A half hour before sunset is the best time and had some moments where we couldn't get the line out fast enough.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

My buddies hit up my favorite crappie hole over the weekend. They said the water was still a bit murky and cold. Although they didn't hammer them, they said they still caught quite a few. They where in the P Rapids area.


----------

